# Tiger Oscars breading



## BobGTP00 (Jul 27, 2005)

My two Oscars finally laid eggs BUT there are a lot of small fish in the tank. It became feeding time for the little fish. The small fish are to small and fast for the very large Oscars to fend off from eating the eggs. Sooo my question is do you think it is possible to take the eggs out of the tank and put in another tank next time they mate. Just wondering if the eggs would survive and hatch. I know it is very dangerous with the process of trying to take the egss out. I risk having some serious damage to my hand while removing the eggs. 

I would love to have some baby Oscars, just wondering if this would work or worth the effort?

Thanks 

Bob


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd leave the eggs with the parents, and give them a chance to develop good parenting skills. It sometimes takes cichlids a few batches to get it right. I'm surprised the parents didn't defend the eggs better, but maybe they are still learning. I'd probably leave the parents and move the other fish to another tank. Otherwise you may lose the pair bond. I also would leave a dim light on at night so the parents could see any predators approaching the eggs.


----------

